# الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

* الصوره ثابته ولا بتتحرك *











​


----------



## Ramzi (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

:36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

*مش فاهم يا Ramzi*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## muheb (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

فعلا صورة ثابتة مش متحركة ثبت نظرك عليها وستراها ثابتة


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



muheb قال:


> فعلا صورة ثابتة مش متحركة ثبت نظرك عليها وستراها ثابتة


*اجابه صحيحه*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

بص انا اتحولت عما عرفت 
بس بعد الول والتدقيق 

هى ثابته ​


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> بص انا اتحولت عما عرفت ​
> 
> بس بعد الول والتدقيق ​
> 
> هى ثابته ​


*الف سلامه عليكى من الحول*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*على فكرة الاجابه صحيحة*​


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

*شكرا على الصورة
هااااااااى على فكرة يا جماعة الصورة دية متحركة بس حركتها بطيئة جدا 
علشان كدة بنشوفها ثابتة بس هى متحركة *​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *شكرا على الصورة*
> 
> *هااااااااى على فكرة يا جماعة الصورة دية متحركة بس حركتها بطيئة جدا *
> 
> *علشان كدة بنشوفها ثابتة بس هى متحركة *​


*شكرا على المرور *
*ولاكن الاجابه غير صحيحه*
*ممكن تركز فى عنصر واحد من الصوره تجدها ثابته*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## loleta (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

بس يرجعولي عيوني بحكيلك ازا ثابتة او متحركة انو انا انحولت :cry2:


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

شكرا ليك يا بيتر فعلا الصورة ثابتة


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

:dntknw:


----------



## BITAR (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



loleta قال:


> بس يرجعولي عيوني بحكيلك ازا ثابتة او متحركة انو انا انحولت :cry2:


*الف سلامه عليك من الحول*
*هى ثابته*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



gift قال:


> شكرا ليك يا بيتر فعلا الصورة ثابتة


*اجابة صحيحة*
*ثابته*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> :dntknw:


*لا*
* لا*
* مش عارف *
*اجابتك*
* ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## هانى القاهر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

ثابتة
انا حفظتها فى الجهاز و بعدين قربتها :t16:


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



هانى القاهر قال:


> ثابتة
> انا حفظتها فى الجهاز و بعدين قربتها :t16:


*صح *
*تصرف سليم*
*وشكرا على المرور*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

ايه يا بيتر ده حرام عليك دى اصعب من الثانوية العامة
وبعد تدقيق وعمى توصلت لنتائج جامدة جدا هى 


                                                             :dntknw:


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> ايه يا بيتر ده حرام عليك دى اصعب من الثانوية العامة
> وبعد تدقيق وعمى توصلت لنتائج جامدة جدا هى
> 
> 
> :dntknw:


*برافوا عليكى يا جيلان*
*جبتى التايهه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

تقريبا متحركة و لكن لما تثبت نظرك تبقى ثابتة شكراا لتعبك​


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



therocky قال:


> تقريبا متحركة و لكن لما تثبت نظرك تبقى ثابتة شكراا لتعبك​


*هى فعلا ثابته*
*بشرط التركيز فى *
*عنصر واحد من الصورة*
*شكرا على مرورك*
​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

ايه ياعم الشقاوة دى

خداع بصرى
بس ايه
اتحولنااااااااااااا :dntknw:

بس جميييييله عن جد
ميرسى لمواضيعك الحوووووووووووووة


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ايه ياعم الشقاوة دى
> 
> خداع بصرى
> بس ايه
> ...


*سلامتك من الحول*
*اه*
*لو اعرف*
*كنت جبت *
*واحدة *
*اقوى*
*مبتحولش*





















*خالص*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

ايه المعزة دى 

ماااااااااااااااشى:smil13:


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ايه المعزة دى
> 
> ماااااااااااااااشى:smil13:


*دى مش معزه*
*دى بقره *
*وجاموسه*
*كله *
*لبن *
*صافى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*

بتزغلل العين هي ثابتة بس التمووج اللي فيها وانتا رايح جاي بعينك  بالتموج اللي فيها بيتهيالك انها متحركة وبس


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصورة ثابتة ولا متحركه ؟؟؟*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> بتزغلل العين هي ثابتة بس التمووج اللي فيها وانتا رايح جاي بعينك بالتموج اللي فيها بيتهيالك انها متحركة وبس


*لا*
* لا*
* لا *
*الصورة ثابتة*
*ركز على عنصر واحد من الصورة*
*تجدها ثابتة*​


----------

